# Help estimating gravel.......



## KAT_Ayanami (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I'm still waiting for my MD Home Improvement License.........

So while the magic number comes I decided to, at least, start installing gravel driveways and similar application that does not need License in Maryland...

My question is... what is the average price per SF of this kind of work? And how it is best to apply it, for example, on a driveway? (how deep to excavate, only take vegetation out, etc...)

I know that ESTIMATES DEPENDS ON SEVERAL FACTORS!!! And can never be done by square footage. But I have completely no clue about this, and I would like some rates to try to get an idea.

Once again, this is for Maryland.

As always... Thank you for the help!!
Kat

PS: Any tips or help in this matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

I am not familiar with the soils in that area but I can tell you about what we do here. 

Top soil and any organic soil in a driveway need to be removed. If filler is needed, depending on the depth, to get to a suitable subgrade I prefer to use a crusher run 3'minus type of process base. Fill can be used if its non organic but by the time you decide on its quality and pluck garbage out of it you may as well use somthing you know is good and wont go soft or settle. 

Then, depending on site conditions, between 6 and 12 inches of processed stone aggregate should be installed.

Then when your all fine graded, you can install the decorative stone top.

COMPACTION, COMPACTION, COMPACTION. Cant stress it enough. Between each course or proceure steps above, make sure you compact it.

Tonnages? well take your yardage on base products and multiply by 1.5 for tons. Example, 100x10=1000 sq ft. At 1'6" deep 1000x1.5=1500/27(there are 27 cu ft. in a cu yd)=55 cu yds. So 55x1.5(there is aprox 1.5 tons per cu yd in processed gravel base)=83 ton. 

Stone top? Dont make it to deep. Feels like oat meal to the car. Not more than 1 1/2 inches. So 1000 sq ft times .125(decimal equivilant of 1.5 inches) equals 125 / 27 = 4.6 yards. multiply that by 1.25= almost 6 ton. 

Always figure some waste and water content. Dont be exact, add at least 5% to anything and you"ll probably be real close or a little over but you dont want to be short.


----------

